# [SOLVED] HP envy 15-k172no static noise



## bonnerik (Apr 25, 2015)

didnt really know where to post this, but here goes. about a week ago i bought a new laptop, HP envy 15-k172no. and ive noticed this static sound going on. tested different headphones, and the computer speakers alone aswell. the static gets louder and more pronounced when i change the volume, and for a good 10 seconds after, then it gets lower again(as the computer plays this note when you change the volume, it might have nothing to do with the volume change at all, but with just playing sound, i dont know). its easier to hear when using headphones, for obvious reasons. muting does not help, but lowering the volume to zero makes everything go away....hoping this is a software issue. running windows 8.1 64 bit


anyone here able to help ?


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: HP envy 15-k172no static noise*

Hello bonnerik, :welcome: to TSF!

Rather than possibly voiding your HP Warranty, my recommendation is to contact HP Customer Support directly regarding this issue.
There should be a sticker on the machine with their telephone number.
Give them a call and post back with the results.
Good Luck with it.

Kind Regards,


----------



## bonnerik (Apr 25, 2015)

*Re: HP envy 15-k172no static noise*

ok guess im gonna have to, thanks.


----------

